# Concerned about an Oak



## brooklyner (Sep 10, 2012)

The tree (Pin Oak?) in front of my apt appears sick. Does anyone have any idea what it is or what can be done about it? The tree next to it is also starting to show signs of the same thing.

View attachment 252445
View attachment 252446
View attachment 252448


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 11, 2012)

This can be caused by many different things. Has your area been in drought? Younger trees espacailly street trees in confind little tree islands are really easyly affected since they can't devolvope a good root system. This water stress shows first in the tips. Other causes could be damaged roots, salt, and there are several diseases such as bacteria leaf scorch disease and many other that first show them selfs with burnt leaf tips.
Not a lot you can do no matter what the cause. If it's drought related it should fix it self after some good rains, if they by chance have a disease they may only live a few more season.
I am assuming these are city trees? If so you can contact the city dept. that covers trees in your area and report the trees to them. Good luck with that though.


----------



## PJM (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like a northern red oak suffering from bacterial leaf scorch. There are no treatments for this disease. Management should focus on cultural practices to keep the tree otherwise stress free. This should include proper mulching and supplemental water during dry periods. Continue to monitor the tree and prune out deadwood during the dormant season.


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 11, 2012)

Gentlemen, this looks like a classic case of Ceratocystis fagacearum. :msp_w00t:


----------



## PJM (Sep 11, 2012)

If this is truly oak wilt and if you are indeed in Brooklyn, NY please report this to the NYS Department of Environmental Conservation @ 

NYS DEC Region 2
Lands and Forests
1 Hunters Point Plaza
47-40 21st Street
Long Island City, NY 11101-5407
(718) 482-4942

How rapidly did these symptoms develop? The timing to me is suspect; if it were oak wilt I would have expected the tree to look like this in July and be near dead by now.


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 11, 2012)

PJM said:


> If this is truly oak wilt and if you are indeed in Brooklyn, NY please report this to the NYS Department of Environmental Conservation @
> 
> NYS DEC Region 2
> Lands and Forests
> ...



Timing and location favor BLS. Pictures sure look like Wilt, though. I would definitely have pathology define. If this is Wilt the maps will need updating.

Generalities are just that. It would really help diagnostics if diseases and pests stuck to scripture. Its common to hear how Wilt is vectored by one certain beetle sp. @ one small window of opportunity. I suspect that window is much larger and the possible vector sp. much broader. Anytime insects smack into your windshield susceptible trees are in danger.


----------



## Raintree (Sep 11, 2012)

Leaf scorch due to drought stress, poor compacted soil and improper planting/trunk damage.


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 11, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Leaf scorch due to drought stress, poor compacted soil and improper planting/trunk damage.



From a picture of the foliage you can diagnose soil compaction, wilting point, improper installation and some main stem damage? I bet you can hear a chainsaw 3 blocks away and name the brand, the color and bar size. :msp_rolleyes:

Seriously brooklyner, it could be just about anything. Start by having viable samples sent to your local extension agency or plant diagnostic clinic. Less than $20 and you have the causal defined. Otherwise all you have is speculation.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 11, 2012)

In my experience, oak wilt hits the crown well before it shows up in the lower branches. That being said, it doesn't quite look like normal heat scorch, either. I'd say that bacterial leaf scorch is not likely: that is invariable limited to a starting point on the tree, from which all point fail as the disease proceeds.

I'm Mr. Roland: send a sample off to plant pathology.


----------



## ATH (Sep 11, 2012)

First, I agree...get a sample to a plant pathology lab.

My first guess is bacterial leaf scorch as well. Having said that, I would say that Raintree is probably no too far off...even if the diagnostic lab comes back with baterial leaf scorch, I'd say he was largely correct as all those things he listed are either pre-disposing or contributing factors (or perhaps a couple could even be inciting factors) for decline. If it is BLS, at least the prescription for treatment would match.

The individual leaves do look a little like oak wilt, but the overall pattern in the tree does not. Likelihood of being oak wilt could be addressed with the question of time: how quickly did these symptoms develop?

Keep us up to date!


----------



## sinawali (Sep 24, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Leaf scorch due to drought stress,


The leaves get brown mostly from the outside to the inside when there is not enough water.


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 25, 2012)

Leaf scorch crossing veins is induced. Pathogenic, BLS or Oak Wilt. I have seen this type of movement in Red Oaks that were in drought stress AND were the infection center. Pathology is the answer.


----------

